# Como se miden los Capacitores?



## leop4 (Dic 15, 2007)

hola a todos ayer buscando un interruptor encontre millones de capacitores ceramicos pero no se de cuanto son,uno dice 104 otro 103,102,101,100 o 470k o 00.22k que es eso, si no son resistencias. son capacitores ceramicos aca encontre esto http://www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar/electronica/laboratorio/pcomponentes/index.php  pero me quedo una duda   que es V1 y V2.. aparte para medir los cap electroliticos con el tester analogico donde se coloca el selector del tester ...mmm :x      :x


----------



## mabauti (Dic 15, 2007)

ahi te va un link:
http://www.conexionelectronica.com/content/view/23/29/


----------



## leop4 (Dic 15, 2007)

ok gracias mabauti!


----------



## leop4 (Dic 16, 2007)

otra cosa es el mismo sistema para los de poliester?


----------



## JV (Dic 16, 2007)

Asi es, el codigo es el mismo para ceramicos, multicapa o poliester.

Saludos..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 16, 2007)

ok gracias


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

Busca en internet un programa que interprete esos códigos. Aquí hay varios:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/download/index.htm
Sin embargo hay varios que te pueden servir. busca en google.


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

mm.. Algo así..

Li-ion: creo que están pidiendo a gritos el tuto de capacitores del que te hablaba..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 25, 2007)

eso era lo que buscaba gracias ciri ..


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

De nada lo tenia ahí, el otro día o encontré sumergido en mi PC..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2007)

Tdo cibernauta tiene un mar de archivos utiles que no se consigue cuando se necesitan


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

jaja.. sisi.. tengo como una base de datos propia casi.. jaja voy guardando todos los data sheet y toda la información, que uso...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2007)

Lo mismo pasa conmigo, pero el problema es que ponen lenta la compu y prefiero quemarlos en un CD, cumpliendo con las reglas de la BBB: Bueno, Bonito y Barato


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo pasa conmigo, pero el problema es que ponen lenta la compu y prefiero quemarlos en un CD, cumpliendo con las reglas de la BBB: Bueno, Bonito y Barato



Si es una buena solución, pero los CD, los apilo y nunca los vuelvo a mirar, tengo uno solo lleno de programas de todo tipo y color, que muy cada tanto me acuerdo que está..

Y no se porqué pero los CD quemados les tengo miedo de que mueran, prefiero los discos, por eso cada vez me compro más grandes..

pero últimamente a varios conocidos les están muriendo los discos.. así que ya me esta matando el miedo de perder todo... no se para donde escapar..


----------



## jcea (Dic 29, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciri, echa un vistazo a "dvdisaster".


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

Muy bueno la verdad....

Pero, ahí mismo dice, "magia no hace".. minimizamos los problemas, pero no los terminamos..jaja..

igual. gracias.. está muy bien... voy a probar..


----------

